# After 4 years, relief. Finally.



## ebagule1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Post your symptoms and situation. Depending on what your issue is, I might be able to give some really helpful advice. The same advice that changed my life. I am a 21 year old male.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you selling whatever it is you say helped you? Or worse need to make other people sell the same stuff before you earn the money you invested in your advice back?

I ask because a lot of sales people (especially from MLMs) are trained to make vague posts like that rather than start off with direct information about themselves or what they did to make themselves feel better. If you added an email me if you are interested in my information would have made it look exactly like a sales pitch. 

You may not get a lot of responses from this kind of post. A post (especially a first post) where you share first and then people ask questions usually is better than ones that look like you are fishing for something.


----------



## ebagule1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha no, I'm just a college student who has dealt with ibs since junior year of high school. My issue kept me from playing college baseball and joining the military. I became determined to cure myself because I will be starting a career in law enforcement soon. I finally do live a normal life now and just want to help others who are in the same situation I was..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

So, what did you do to help yourself?

My whole story is in the link in my sig if you need to read someone else's story on your personal thread before you will share anything about what is helping you.

I don't want to have to repeat it here just to get some information out of you about IBS treatments.

I mean you posted in the constipation section so can I guess you had some constipation issues? Maybe what you found helps with constipation? Or did it help with other symptoms if you won't tell me what it is?


----------



## ebagule1 (Jan 31, 2014)

I had been on mirilax for 3 years just dealing with it but still had a bunch of gas and bloating. I dedicated myself to researching and experimenting many different, foods, supplements and routines. As far as eating, nothing bothers me specifically other than processed food. I try to buy mostly low fat, organic foods but I am into bodybuilding and eat a lot! I feel a lot better when I spread out my meals and drink a lot of water. Also, I don't care what the doctor says, I would not suggest a high fiber diet for someone with ibs-c. This made my issue worse. And small pointer, eat sourdough bread! It is really easy to digest. The cure I found lies in the stack that I have put together. It is as follows... Daily multivitamin, digestive enzymes, and a magnesium citrate supplement (tablets). I can't stress the importance of the type of digestive enzyme enough. The best one on the market is by Top Secret Nutrition and you can find it on bodybuilding.com. And I think the brand for mag citrate I use is NOW. I take a multivitamin before breakfast, lunch, and dinner. And take the enzyme after breakfast, lunch, and dinner. I take 1 200mg mag citrate tablet at night before bed with a tall glass of water. Also, exercise obviously helps. I basically don't have ibs anymore and don't have to rely on mirilax anymore.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Thanks for the details.

Magnesium salts are an osmotic laxative like Mirilax is and it helps a lot of people on the C side of things.

How much fiber someone tolerates is really variable, does some people good, but really bothers other people. I tend to be a fan of things like sourdough bread that are more like the bread we used to eat than some of the much more industrial stuff.

That reminds me I need to get the Master bread thing going again. It isn't a full sourdough but it is a no kneed bread and you make like 5-6 loaves worth at a time and it sits in the fridge so is kind of a semi sourdough but you start from scratch each time. I may try to get a starter sometime as you can make it with that rather than fresh yeast each time.


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

I didn't realize sourdough was a good bread for IBS-C? Please say it's so!

Also, isn't magnesium citrate also a vitamin/supplement? I read it's good for your bones.


----------

